# auto-complétition textmate



## which (26 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde

J'ai un petit problème avec l'excelent textmate je n'est pas l'auto complétition quelqu'un sait comment l'activé ?

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Août 2006)

dans quelle langage ??

essayes d'appuyer sur echap plusieurs fois quand tu veux l'auto completion (jusqu'&#224; ce que le bon mot arrive)


par exemple en PHP :
si tu tape "mysql_fetch" puis echap &#231;a te met "mysql_fetch_array" puis si tu rappuis : "mysql_fetch_assoc", puis mysql_fetch_field" etc etc etc

EDIT : pour php faut avoir install&#233; le bundle PHPCodeCompletions


----------



## which (28 Août 2006)

Effectivement ça marche (pour Ruby On Rails )

Merci


----------



## BubbaGump (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour
Ravi de voir un post sur TextMate sur lequel je cherche des infos en français.
Bon, pour les infos c'est rapé, mais peut-être aurez-vous la gentillesse de m'orienter sur un blog qui développe avec TextMate afin que je puisse m'enrichir de connaissances.

J'ai découvert ce logiciel sur Shopify et j'ai trouvé tutorial vidéo sympa mais un peu trop rapide. Il me semble pourtant bien convenir à mon approche du développement de sites (je ne suis pas programmeur, et le code j'en parle même pas, pourtant j'essaie de chercher des solutions simplifiantes, et textmate me semble une bonne et très bonne surprise.

Je pensais au départ que Textmate était "lié" à Shopify, mais je me suis dit que cette application devait être en usage pour d'autres travaux. Est-ce juste ?
Pensez-vous que Textmate pourrait intervenir sur les CSS d'iWeb pour lesquels les templateshmmm!  enfin quoi, on ne peut pas créer une page avec son propre template sans devoir tout copier/coller d'une page à l'autre !

Thanks a lot for all !


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Août 2006)

j'ai pas trop compris ce que tu veux, mais le site de TextMate c'est www.macromates.com

il y a un manuel et un screencast.


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas trop compris ce que tu veux, mais le site de TextMate c'est www.macromates.com
> 
> il y a un manuel et un screencast.


http://www.loudthinking.com/arc/000595.html

j'avais pas vu ils l'ont enfin mis ds le blog

et dis moi ton commentaire c'est un peu salaud   
mais je crois que c'est la triste v&#233;rit&#233;


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> http://www.loudthinking.com/arc/000595.html
> 
> j'avais pas vu ils l'ont enfin mis ds le blog
> 
> ...



:rose: d&#233;sol&#233; pour le post c'est vrai que c'est un peu sec.
mais il dis qu'il ne code pas, mais que TextMate correspond &#224; son approche du d&#233;veloppement de site... je savais pas quoi dire d'autre... d'autant plus que le manuel est tr&#232;s bien fait... 


Mais toi tatouille tu pr&#233;f&#232;re BBEdit pour d'obscurs raisons il me semble...
Si je me rappelle bien c'est en parti &#224; cause de l'anti-aliasing dans TextMate, ben en fait c'est d&#233;sactivable... :rateau:


----------



## BubbaGump (1 Septembre 2006)

Oui, je ne code pas ? Parce que je viens du design et que je ne suis pas plongé dans le code toute la sainte journée. Mais je dois m'adapter, alors, j'approche doucement ce sujet, et Textmate me séduit, comme ça, parceque j'ai vu le ScreenCast et cela semble assez simple de pénétrer dans cet univers avec cette appli.

Merci, je suis allé sur le site, mais tout est en anglais. Alors, comme beaucoup (depuis j'ai vu pas mal de posts là-desus) je ne vais pas attendre la version fra. mais cela sera plus long.


----------



## tatouille (1 Septembre 2006)

BubbaGump a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je ne code pas ? Parce que je viens du design et que je ne suis pas plong&#233; dans le code toute la sainte journ&#233;e. Mais je dois m'adapter, alors, j'approche doucement ce sujet, et Textmate me s&#233;duit, comme &#231;a, parceque j'ai vu le ScreenCast et cela semble assez simple de p&#233;n&#233;trer dans cet univers avec cette appli.
> 
> Merci, je suis all&#233; sur le site, mais tout est en anglais. Alors, comme beaucoup (depuis j'ai vu pas mal de posts l&#224;-desus) je ne vais pas attendre la version fra. mais cela sera plus long.


si tu veux programmer l'anglais est indispensable sans ca ce n'est meme pas la peine d'essayer


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux programmer l'anglais est indispensable sans ca ce n'est meme pas la peine d'essayer


Oui mais sinon TextMate est le meilleur choix


----------

